# Cane Creek Angel Set



## GeorgeP (31. März 2012)

Da ich mir jetzt nich unbedingt einen neuen rahmen zulegen möchte um den lenkwinkel zu verändern, habe ich an das Cane Creek Angel set gedacht.

Derzeitger lenkwinkel 68,3° und ich möchte richtung 67°, was ja mit dem Can Creek set ja geht.
Leider gibt es davon 3 ausführunen und ich weis leider nicht welcher davon jetzt der richtige ist.

Kann mir einer von euch einen tipp geben welchen ich nun kaufen muss ?

Anbei mal link KLICK

Cheers
George


----------



## psycho82 (31. März 2012)

Nimm das Komplettkit mit allen Winkeln, benoetigst zwar meiner Meinung nur dir -1,5° Schale bist dann aber variabel fuer den Rueckbau, der aber nicht noetig sein wird;-) der neue Lenkwinkel wird dich begeistern.
Du solltest wissen, das die variablen CC-Steuersaetze gerne knacken - ist konstruktionsbedingt. Viel Fett und regelmaesiges /nachfetten (ca. alle 2-3 Monate) beseitigt das Problem aber!
Nach dem mein GC nun mit 50mm Vorbau und 785mm Segelstange unterwegs ist, wird in absehbarer Zeit auch noch der CC -Steuersatz  in das Chief kommen!

Gruss

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (31. März 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Nimm das Komplettkit mit allen Winkeln, benoetigst zwar meiner Meinung nur dir -1,5° Schale bist dann aber variabel fuer den Rueckbau, der aber nicht noetig sein wird;-) der neue Lenkwinkel wird dich begeistern.
> Du solltest wissen, das die variablen CC-Steuersaetze gerne knacken - ist konstruktionsbedingt. Viel Fett und regelmaesiges /nachfetten (ca. alle 2-3 Monate) beseitigt das Problem aber!
> Nach dem mein GC nun mit 50mm Vorbau und 785mm Segelstange unterwegs ist, wird in absehbarer Zeit auch noch der CC -Steuersatz  in das Chief kommen!
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaub das wird wohl nix mit dem CC teil, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden haben geht das nur mit 1 1/8" steurerohr und nicht mit tapered 


Ich bin jetzt total 

Cheers
George


----------



## HtoTher (31. März 2012)

Mit tapered Steuerrohr schon, aber du benötigst eine Gabel mit 1 1/8" Schaft.


----------



## Benz35 (31. März 2012)

Yep, sonst wirds ne herausforderung...

das teil arbeitet absolut solide. will natürlich ab und zu (wie bereits erwähnt) etwas mehr aufmerksamkeit, aber 10 min. pflege alle 2 monate sind erträglich


----------



## psycho82 (31. März 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich glaub das wird wohl nix mit dem CC teil, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden haben geht das nur mit 1 1/8" steurerohr und nicht mit tapered
> 
> 
> Ich bin jetzt total
> ...



Schade das es nicht geht, wäre auch mein Wunschsteuersatz im GC gewesen.

Was ist den mit den Works Components Stuersätzen? z.B. www.workscomponents.co.uk/new---15-degree-ec44---zs56---to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-138-p.asp   dies sollte dann doch eigentlich funktionieren, oder hab ich hier was übersehen?

Gruß
Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (31. März 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Schade das es nicht geht, wäre auch mein Wunschsteuersatz im GC gewesen.
> 
> Was ist den mit den Works Components Stuersätzen? z.B. www.workscomponents.co.uk/new---15-degree-ec44---zs56---to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-138-p.asp   dies sollte dann doch eigentlich funktionieren, oder hab ich hier was übersehen?
> 
> ...


 

Der link geht nicht, war aber jetzt dennoch auf der seite. So wie das aussieht könnte das klappen. Es steht nirgens das man nur ein 1 1/8" Steurerrohr fahren kann.
Sicherheitshalber sollte man die jungs mal anschreiben ...

Cheers
George


----------



## psycho82 (31. März 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Der link geht nicht, war aber jetzt dennoch auf der seite. So wie das aussieht könnte das klappen. Es steht nirgens das man nur ein 1 1/8" Steurerrohr fahren kann.
> Sicherheitshalber sollte man die jungs mal anschreiben ...
> 
> Cheers
> George



Lt. Produktbeschreibung sollte es gehen. Schicke morgen mal eine Mail in Richtung UK, mal sehen was zurück kommt...

Gruß

Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (1. April 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Lt. Produktbeschreibung sollte es gehen. Schicke morgen mal eine Mail in Richtung UK, mal sehen was zurück kommt...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Benny


 
Also wenn das klappt dann lass uns gleich 2 stc. bestellen !

Cheers
George


----------



## psycho82 (6. April 2012)

Irgendwie antworten die von WC nicht auf E-Mails :-( - Wenn bis Dienstag keine Infos aus UK kommen ruf ich dort mal an....

Gruss
Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Mai 2012)

Benny hast du schon was gehört, weil ich den umbau immer noch machen möchte !

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (18. Mai 2012)

Hi George,

habe wohl vergessen, dass Ergebnis zu posten - Sorry!
Habe nach Ostern mal in UK angerufen, aber wirklich helfen konnte oder wollte die nette Dame am Telefon nicht.... Auch auf mehrere E-Mails keine Reaktion.

Alternativ Lösungen sind mir bisher auch nicht über den Weg gelaufen. 
Mein Händler erkundigt sich zur Zeit auch, was machbar ist, eventuell gibt es noch was von FSA - mal abwarten....

Gruß

Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Mai 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Hi George,
> 
> habe wohl vergessen, dass Ergebnis zu posten - Sorry!
> Habe nach Ostern mal in UK angerufen, aber wirklich helfen konnte oder wollte die nette Dame am Telefon nicht.... Auch auf mehrere E-Mails keine Reaktion.
> ...


 

Engländer halt 

Na da bin ich mal gespannt was da so kommt 

Das müsste doch das teil von workscomponet sein was passt typ EC34/EC49?


----------



## -MIK- (18. Mai 2012)

Ginge nicht ein kürzerer Dämpfer? Damit würde sich der Lenkwinkel doch auch verändern oder nicht?


----------



## psycho82 (19. Mai 2012)

Das Tretlager wandert etwas tiefer  und der Lenkwinkel wird flacher durch einen kürzeren Dämpfer. Allerdings hast dann hinten weniger Federweg, weil der Dämpferhub  ggf. geringer ist.

Gruß

Benny


----------

